# Weed identification and questions about weed control/lawn care with St. Augustine grass



## ormandj (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm trying to identify a weed growing in my St. Augustine yard. I just purchased the home and am trying to correct all the deficiencies in the yard. I've done one treatment of Ringer Lawn Restore II which after a few weeks definitely increased growth, and then a treatment of Feature 6-0-0 as foliar spray, as my yard is iron deficient and I was seeing the light green/yellowing leaves on the blades coupled with the visible green veins. This seems to have helped.

I'm now trying to figure out how to tackle the weeds, as the St. Augustine isn't terribly thick in some areas (yet). I've got one type of weed that is predominant in the yard. I think it's a form of Pigweed; when I filtered based on the yellow flower color and the leaf shape there were two options, Prostrate Pigweed and Redroot Pigweed. The leaves honestly look more like the example Redroot Pigweed, but from the description, it sounds more like Prostrate Pigweed, but I'm not sure. It may be something entirely different. I'd like to know how to treat it.

There's also a little of what looks like a clover growing, I've also included a picture of it.

Also, what pre-emergent should I be using on this yard, and how frequently? I'm new to St. Augustine yards. Is something like Celsius what I should be considering? When should I be applying? I do have a 4 gallon electric foliar sprayer, so can do foliar application in addition to a rotary spreader.

We have a cold front coming in, and as I suspect you'll need the location, I'm in the San Antonio, TX USA area. I had a soil analysis run (Soil Savvy, before I had joined this forum, sorry) and have attached that as well.


































































































































Thank you for any suggestions you might have!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like Chickweed to me.


----------



## ormandj (Oct 11, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Looks like Chickweed to me.


That looks like it could be it. The site I was using filtered it out due to the yellow flowers, I didn't realize Chickweed had anything but white flowers.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I see a few, but they're all broadleaf weeds and very easy to kill. Most st augustine friendly post-emergent herbicides will take care of it.

You could just apply Pre-emergent in November and again in February and let the winter kill off the weeds. Prodiamine will do just fine.


----------



## ormandj (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you. I appreciate the input. I'll research prodiamine for the yard as I have walnut trees, crepe myrtle, various types of ornamentals, and a few dogs. Need to make sure whatever I do is safe for all of the above, I know the dogs will occasionally eat a few blades of grass. As long as after it is watered in and dry it's dog safe and won't kill all my other plants it sounds like a winner!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Judging from the 2nd picture it looks like you have an outbreak of dog leg. I only see two but the usually come in fours. &#128054;


----------



## ormandj (Oct 11, 2018)

Haha, yeah no treating that problem. Grows like a weed, eats like a weed; just has a bit more personality!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ormandj said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the input. I'll research prodiamine for the yard as I have walnut trees, crepe myrtle, various types of ornamentals, and a few dogs. Need to make sure whatever I do is safe for all of the above, I know the dogs will occasionally eat a few blades of grass. As long as after it is watered in and dry it's dog safe and won't kill all my other plants it sounds like a winner!


I have all of those except for the walnut. Prodiamine will do just fine. It is not intended to be sprayed in the landscaping beds, although it is compatible with a lot of ornamental plants. There are better options for the landscaping beds though.


----------



## ormandj (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger, will stick to the yard. I'll go research application times in San Antonio TX. Thanks!


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Pretty sure the one with yellow flowers is Horseherb. Got a lot of it around here.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ormandj said:


> Roger, will stick to the yard. I'll go research application times in San Antonio TX. Thanks!


Fall application is most important. I apply Prodiamine in mid-November and mid-February/end of February. Then I apply another pre-emergent in late spring, but those prodiamine applications are key. You and I are dang near in teh same zones, so you should be very close.


----------

